# selling pelts



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

how much do pelts sell 4 in 09


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

It totally depends on location, the primeness of your fur and what fur's are you talking about?
****?
Coyote?
Bobcats?
Red fox?
Grey Fox?
Muskrats?
Mink?
Martin?
Fisher?
Otter?
Right now there really isn't any kind of a market for anything.
Some buyers are doing some buying but it is all speculation market right now.
There is no orders of any kind for any wild fur right now.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

sage said:


> It totally depends on location, the primeness of your fur and what fur's are you talking about?
> ****?
> Coyote?
> Bobcats?
> ...


i am teraping ****, oposum, skunk, muskrat, fox, and coyote


----------



## hunter11000 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think **** is 25$


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

hunter11000 said:


> I think **** is 25$


I think you are pretty OPTIMISTIC.......


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i know in sd ***** are around 8-10


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

i averaged 7 dollars for **** and 10 for fox this year.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunter11000 said:


> I think **** is 25$


 only if it has a pair of Nikes :eyeroll:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

About the same here as everyone else stated, $8 ****, $10 coyote. I sold 2 **** for $20.00 each to a taxidermist last week, BUT they were the cream of the crop ****, 4XL and super prime.

When marketing your furs be creative and make contacts, not all fur needs to or should go to the garment industry!


----------

